# black tan x black tan = splashed tan?



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I've got an lovely story here!

I have a baby boom out here, and those are al the couples:
Black tan x black tan satin
Black tan x dove tan
Hereford (<- Don't know if i say it well in english) tricolor x tricolor
Tricolor x tricolor
Tricolor x tricolor

The first ones who gave birth where the black tan satin and the hereford tricolor,
They both gave birth at the night from the 10th to the 11th of August.

The hereford mom didn't really know what to do with her baby's, and so i've found a few baby's chewed on and some already dead,
but I also found 2 alive baby's! So i gave them to the other mother who gave birth.
She had built a beautifull nest for her litter of five, and she welcomed the two fosters lovely.

Well, A few dayd later, the collors came trough! So i was excited and looked how they where doing...
They'r all still there and the're growing good!
They all have beautifull collors, I see the two fosters, one hereford tricolor and one normal tricolor,
I see a broken black beauty and a broken dove... two black tans...
AND WAIT?! Is that's a splahed???

I pikked it up... It really seems to be a splashed!
I thought back, if I didn't forget one more foster...
Nope, I didn't!

And yes it is an splashed lady, I can see it very clearly! And where the broken black lady has already black frakkles on her belly,
the splashed one is still clean! So it seems like I have my first splashed tan mouse!

I will make some photo's later!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab news for you and congrats on the baby boom cant wait to see pics


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

soekoe .. which country are you based in as id love some tri's


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Going to make some pics soon! Little busy at the moment cause i'm moving Friday!
I live with my mom at the moment and Friday i'm going to some kind of little apartment,
the mice are staying with my mom and i'll be coming home for them every now and then.

But when everything is done, I will make some pics! also from my older mice so you can see what kind of collors they are 

I come from Holland, everybody is welcome to visit, maybe to swab some mice or just get some 
But I don't really have the money yet to go to England or France unfortunately...

By the way!
This morning I saw that the black tans are colloring a bit to orange and the splashed isn't...
So think it is going to be a fox! I love fox! 
I was just thinking about adding more foxes into by breeding group


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool  I love foxes and the black tans and siamese and.... all of them lol ..... good luck with your move on friday


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Me too! ^.^

I just gave them some clean water and took another look at the youngsters,
and the splashed fox is also satin!!! beautifull!
and she also has a tiny little white dot on her head.... so also a kind of tricolor!


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Pics!!!

first mom and dad!
Mom is a black and tan satin, she wasn't interested in the camera,
she just wanted to get back to her bubs...
so not a realy good picture of her!
It also seems that her belly is growing again...
hope its just a fat belly from al the treats,
one litter is hard enough!









and dad is just a fantastic tan male, and big too! and still growing! 









and here is the little girl I told about:

























and her brother, not quite sure what collor... I think he's broken siamese fox!

















and the black tan brother also seems to be broken?









and these are te fosters from the hereford tricolor mom!

















and the whole litter!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what fab pics they are all gorgeous


----------

